# Shower Valve Help



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for help with Grohe thermostatic shower valve. Rarely do we come across Grohe.

Is it true that it can not be properly adjusted if the incoming hot water is below a certain temp???


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Good question. But, you know what they say about opinions. 
I'd cut to the chase and call Grohe. Then, report back what they say.
1 (800) 444-7643


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The job has been completed to the customers satisfaction, but I have my doubts as to whether the 'solution' will stand the test of time.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

What was the solution? What input, if any, did you receive from Grohe? Curious minds want to know! ;-) ;-)


----------

